# Chopped Model A



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

This one I did a while back. It has one thing on it I was not real happy with, but had to use--is a set of die cast exhausts. The chrome engine is from a Tyco "Hot Rods" slot and the front cowl (firewall) is real aluminum (pronounced AL-You-Min-Yum in my parts). It reminds me a little of the American Graffiti car. It's quite fast, handling is good and it looks right going down the track.
Thanks


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Man that's a nice slot  

I'm working on a chopped coupe right now....but mine has a blown Hemi......and a few other suprises. I'm shooting for the "rat rod" look with mine....so it'll be black primer :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

oh man thats one awesome looking car!

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Defintely looks like Milner's ride from AG. 

Nice one Boss! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

roadrner said:


> Defintely looks like Milner's ride from AG.
> 
> Nice one Boss! :thumbsup: rr


My first thoughts also


----------

